# Job seekers allowance means test living with sister



## claddino (12 Dec 2012)

Hi I am 23 and currently living with my sister. I applied for JSA three weeks ago but today I got a letter back asking for a means test to be filled out.
I was told that my sisters means dont matter so I didnt fill out the means test sheet. 
I understand if you are under 25 and live with your parents their means are taken into account but not with somebody else. Is this the case? Thanks


----------



## gipimann (12 Dec 2012)

You are correct in saying that your sister's means/income are not relevant to your claim.

You should provide any information regarding your own means (savings, etc) as part of your claim.


----------



## eastbono (12 Dec 2012)

In order for your jobseekers allowance claim to be processed you still need to fill out the means application form and return it.


----------

